# The Correct Hinges



## tjbisme (May 25, 2017)

I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for some hinges to finish a bench. The bench has been built into the wall and we added a spacing piece on top where the lid sits, so when the lid is opened all the way, it can rest against the wall. What would be the best type of hinges to use for this setup? Essentially the lid will meet up edge to edge with the spacing board. We'd also like to have the lid be soft closing so it doesn't come slamming down.

Any recommendations on what the best route would be will be much appreciated.

Thank You,
Trevor


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Usually, I would use a piano hinge and a lid stay.


----------



## Dmitriy_S (Jun 7, 2018)

Invisible hinge + lid stay.

https://www.soss.com/invisible-hinge.html


----------



## tjbisme (May 25, 2017)

I think the piano hinge with lid stay might be the ticket. However, I believe we want to keep the hinge hidden. The piano hinge spine would be sticking up through the joined edges.

I don't think the hidden hinges would work because of the two boards would be joined together, along the edge.

Thank you,
Trevor


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The piano hinge is an easy solution while the SOSS hinge is more difficult to install it is, in my opinion, more elegant.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

If you wanted to use a 35mm European concealed hinge, you could use a blind corner hinge. 
You would just need to be sure the lid is supported by something other than the hinge when it is closed. (25lbs per pair is the load limit)


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

A hinge like this one? 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40647&cat=3,41427


----------

